# This goes...



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

right along with some of my recent posts!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you look closely, behind the guy in the white shirt, you can barely see Hillary in the background with what appears to be a very large cast-iron skillet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the look on Obama's face. It's just looks like he is thinking ohhhhh maaaaan not this guy....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> If you look closely, behind the guy in the white shirt, you can barely see Hillary in the background with what appears to be a very large cast-iron skillet.


I'd have to wonder if Hillary is after Bill or planing on shortening the line to her being Prez. by whacking BO.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd have to wonder if Hillary is after Bill or planing on shortening the line to her being Prez. by whacking BO.


now you've frightened me.......


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That kills me every time I look at it!!! Funny stuff!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It makes me smile when it pops in my head throughout the day.


----------

